# Aeroponic system?



## Rocker420 (May 10, 2007)

so im thinking about doing an aeroponic set up, but i dont wanna buy a $1000 set up when i know i can build one for way cheaper. Thing is even though iv checked them out i really dont know how to build one and know itll work. So can someone give me a diagram of how it works, what i need to get to build it, ect..


----------



## Rocker420 (May 11, 2007)

cmon seriously, noone knows how to build one?


----------



## herbman (May 11, 2007)

hey man ima help you out BAM http://projects.greenmangardens.net/content/view/25/39/ BAM that helped me when i made mine but you have to make bigger cups to hold it ne wayz hope that helps you out


----------

